

PsychoCat: This Game Aquired *100M Visits* Only In 3 Days In China! - phxwang
http://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/psychocat/index.html

======
geophile
Far more irritating version of this old game:
[http://www.gamedesign.jp/flash/chatnoir/chatnoir.html](http://www.gamedesign.jp/flash/chatnoir/chatnoir.html)

